# It's time to leave , sparks( seeking for this book)



## brosefr (Jan 11, 2016)

CQ.. I am seeking for the small book with title " It's time to leave , sparks"
I bought this booklet in 1986 when I was resident in Cyprus.

I think this book was self-published in UK by the author who was a R/O
in the British merchant navy.

Should anybody knowing anything about this book , I would appreciate in receiving information..where can I buy this book..etc..

Thanking by anticipation

Francois L.BROSE


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

brosefr said:


> CQ.. I am seeking for the small book with title " It's time to leave , sparks"
> I bought this booklet in 1986 when I was resident in Cyprus.
> 
> I think this book was self-published in UK by the author who was a R/O
> ...


Francois, This book was reviewed in the Radio Officers' Association QSO magazine of June 1996, published in 1994 and the author was V J Hickey who in Time to Go Sparky wrote about his experiences before and during the Second World War. At that time the book could be obtained from Gill Hornby, 3 Church View, Stroud Glos GL8 8JF. UK telephone 01285 760597. Not sure whether these details will be still valid. Regards, Roger


----------



## brosefr (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi Roger,
One ton of sincere thanks for your answer , dear Roger
I'll try to contact Gill Hornby to find whether it is possible to get the book or not.
I think the author would be V.J Hickey.
have a good evening.
best regards

Francopis L.BROSE


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

Francopis, Hope you get the book. Best wishes, Roger


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Francois,
Have you tried the Bookfinder site?

http://www.bookfinder.com/search/?a...v.%20j%20hickey&title=time%20to%20go%20sparky

Brian


----------

